# Marco Island Jetty March 11th



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Fished in the AM and PM (6a - 10a), then again later (4p - 7p).

In the AM netted baitfish, greenies maybe, and threw those on a couple different bottom set ups with light and heavy weights.

Got a 15" flounder, small spanish, a couple ladyfish, and 2 jacks. Got some on the baitfish and some on jigs.

Fellahs near me got a few small sheepshead and jacks on cut shrimp.

In the afternoon, a couple guys out there had loads of monster-sized sheepshead, really big ones.

I netted bait again, there were a lot spanish around, but I struggled getting any on the bait, they were biting though. This time the bait was greenies again, but with a few baby bluefish mixed in.

The main catch for me and several folks who stayed on the shoreline to fish was bonnethead sharks (maybe hammerheads, but their heads weren't really hammer-shaped).

I got a 4 foot one and a 3 foot one, and I probably saw about 12 more landed and released ... only one of the shoreline ones didn't make it back alive.

It was fun action.

THROW MORE BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Jake Ace,

Sounds like your getting some pretty good action .

Tight lines and remember suntan lotion(I keep forgetting so I'm peeling all over)!

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Jake
Glad to hear you are having a good time. It's a shame you didn't get into any Mac's yet. Good Luck . Keep us posted .

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Sounds like you had a great day on the beach my friend!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

JA,

And have you stopped in for a cold one and yard bird at any of those fine FLA Hooters yet  

Good FLA fishin' and let us know when you return to VA,

`bucket


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

That's funny. I went to a Hooters in Sarasota on Monday March 10th before I headed down to the Venice Jetties. 

It was a "business meeting". I cut the trip short and came back on Wednesday noon instead of Wednesday night, so I didn't fish any the last day.

Man it was fun though.

THROW MORE BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Thought I may as well throw in a pic of a bonnethead. This was caught in the surf also.








hopefully this red x turnes into a pic lol


----------

